# Recommendations on pee pads



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I need something super absorbent. My sweet little Mika pees like she's a Great Dane and tracks puddles throughout my house. So, I'm on a mission to find something that is ultra absorbent...any good recommendations?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne we use the Costco ones, their larger and seem to hold more pee. Maddie is one who goes on the edge:w00t:., Since we have moved we put her thru the doggy door, but she's to scared to use it:blink: so we carry her down the three stairs to our back yard. Were trying to teach her to pee on command, and also to enjoy our fenced back yard. Not sure she will ever enjoy even being outsideB)


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne -

I bought about 20 under mattress pads about 5 years ago. They are about 3 ft by 3ft and I use them as pee pads, washing them in sterilize mode. They are still going strong. Then I use the Amazon basic on subscribe and save for the upstairs bathroom for the night-time.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne we use the Costco ones, their larger and seem to hold more pee. Maddie is one who goes on the edge:w00t:., Since we have moved we put her thru the doggy door, but she's to scared to use it:blink: so we carry her down the three stairs to our back yard. Were trying to teach her to pee on command, and also to enjoy our fenced back yard. Not sure she will ever enjoy even being outsideB)


Thanks Paula! Unfortunately, I don't go to Cosco, it's only me here, so I don't need to buy in bulk.
Mika will go inside and out, but I prefer her to stay in because she likes to hunt down any left over poop that I might have missed picking up from my other two.
I'm finding the pee sits on top as she goes, so then the tracking begins. The problem on hardwood is if I don't notice it right away...the urine leaves brown marks after awhile


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> Joanne -
> 
> I bought about 20 under mattress pads about 5 years ago. They are about 3 ft by 3ft and I use them as pee pads, washing them in sterilize mode. They are still going strong. Then I use the Amazon basic on subscribe and save for the upstairs bathroom for the night-time.


I have some too, Walter 
I put one under the tray and one folded up under the pee pad in the tray, in case it leaks thru. The problem is the pee puddles on the pad. I suppose I could use the washable ones as my pads but I'm not too thrilled about doing that.
Doesn't it smell? I change the pee pads after she uses it immediately, hoping that would help and then there's no smell.
We are talking about an itty-bitty princess that literally pees like a Dane!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

I pick them up everynight and put them in a diaper pail in the basement (next to the washing machine each morning; I run the steam mop over the floor before putting the new ones down. They are as fresh and white as when I got them. I am amazed at how the have held up.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I've used the Hartz brand while in Korea with no problems but Daisy is tiny. We're using Target's Barkley brand now, they're larger but I notice that they get saturated faster. She's partially outside trained and goes outside when we take her but needs a pee pad inside because she doesn't hold it, so most of her pees are little bits. I try to take her out first thing in the morning for her big pee because I notice the pee pads don't always absorb it well. 

I'm thinking of switching to cloth though. We're having a baby in November and I'll be cloth diapering so I might as well wash pee pads for Daisy. Having her partially trained for outside helps limit how many disposable pee pads she needs which limits trash, which I try to do.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I order the super large from Drs Foster and Smith. They're a little more expensive but more absorbent. One pad will handle my two girls on a long day.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

maggieh said:


> I order the super large from Drs Foster and Smith. They're a little more expensive but more absorbent. One pad will handle my two girls on a long day.


OK...THANKYOU! I bet with the amount I use with the ones now, it will be a wash cost wise. I think I am paying 24.00 for 75. I'll check out the price difference but at this point...i don't care. My floors are getting ruined.
Which ones are you using. They have two brands? Are they the wee wee pads?


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Steph_L said:


> I've used the Hartz brand while in Korea with no problems but Daisy is tiny. We're using Target's Barkley brand now, they're larger but I notice that they get saturated faster. She's partially outside trained and goes outside when we take her but needs a pee pad inside because she doesn't hold it, so most of her pees are little bits. I try to take her out first thing in the morning for her big pee because I notice the pee pads don't always absorb it well.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to cloth though. We're having a baby in November and I'll be cloth diapering so I might as well wash pee pads for Daisy. Having her partially trained for outside helps limit how many disposable pee pads she needs which limits trash, which I try to do.


Omgosh...congrats Stephanie! How exciting about the baby


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

wkomorow said:


> I pick them up everynight and put them in a diaper pail in the basement (next to the washing machine each morning; I run the steam mop over the floor before putting the new ones down. They are as fresh and white as when I got them. I am amazed at how the have held up.


Walter...your a saint! I'm lucky if I do my own laundry these days, let alone washing pee pads daily 😁


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, I totally love the Piddle Place. I have two, one downstairs and one upstairs. We only have to clean once a week and there is no odor. They're like porta potty for dogs. I have used these for a couple years and just now ordered a new one to replace the one downstairs. I had an outside trash can for potty pads and hated the smell.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> Joanne, I totally love the Piddle Place. I have two, one downstairs and one upstairs. We only have to clean once a week and there is no odor. They're like porta potty for dogs. I have used these for a couple years and just now ordered a new one to replace the one downstairs. I had an outside trash can for potty pads and hated the smell.


I usually don't care about the cost but I always thought it was so expensive to constantly replace the fluid or am I thinking of something else. Also, does the grass stay saturated. 
I am finding Mika pees fast and furious so the urine literally puddles before it's even absorbed into the pad and then her happy dance begins all over the house!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I usually don't care about the cost but I always thought it was so expensive to constantly replace the fluid or am I thinking of something else. Also, does the grass stay saturated.
> I am finding Mika pees fast and furious so the urine literally puddles before it's even absorbed into the pad and then her happy dance begins all over the house!


The chemical runs $9.95 for 3 so that is over 3 dollars a week. The "grass" is actually made of some kind of rubber or something and pee runs right through it. Riley pees like a race horse and he's a big boy! I will never go back to pee pads but do know people either love or hate the piddle place.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Dog Housetraining Puppy Pad | Drs. Foster & Smith Super Large Piddle Pads®, 35" x 30"

See if the link works. It's the Super Large piddle pads and they are on special for 34.99 for 80.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I just trained Zooey this year to pee pads--yay! We use these and love them: https://www.amazon.com/All-Absorb-T...=UTF8&qid=1500066023&sr=1-5&keywords=pee+pads You can get the larger size, but these hold a lot of pee!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I just trained Zooey this year to pee pads--yay! We use these and love them: https://www.amazon.com/All-Absorb-T...=UTF8&qid=1500066023&sr=1-5&keywords=pee+pads You can get the larger size, but these hold a lot of pee!


Elizabeth...do you notice puddling before they absorb.
I have 2 shopping carts going, Maggie's suggestion and yours, lol!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

maddysmom said:


> Elizabeth...do you notice puddling before they absorb.
> I have 2 shopping carts going, Maggie's suggestion and yours, lol!


I don't notice any puddling--the pee absorbs immediately and she doesn't track any on her feet through the house.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> The chemical runs $9.95 for 3 so that is over 3 dollars a week. The "grass" is actually made of some kind of rubber or something and pee runs right through it. Riley pees like a race horse and he's a big boy! I will never go back to pee pads but do know people either love or hate the piddle place.


Thanks Sherry. I think I'll try a few brands of pads before I take the plunge for the piddle pad. I'm not completely convinced I'll like it or like the fact that if I run out of the solution that I'll have a smelly mess.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

zooeysmom said:


> I don't notice any puddling--the pee absorbs immediately and she doesn't track any on her feet through the house.


Awesome...thanks so much! Just ordered these and Maggie's :aktion033:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> Thanks Sherry. I think I'll try a few brands of pads before I take the plunge for the piddle pad. I'm not completely convinced I'll like it or like the fact that if I run out of the solution that I'll have a smelly mess.


You could also look at the grated pee pad holders like ugh potty. I didn't have problems with tracking when I used them.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> You could also look at the grated pee pad holders like ugh potty. I didn't have problems with tracking when I used them.


If these pads don't solve my puddling issues, I will try the piddle pad. I just hate the thought of being a slave to always reordering something, which that requires.


----------



## espresso (May 30, 2017)

I just bought these during Amazon prime, though no price difference from today. I won't know for a week and a half if they work or not. https://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/ya/ref...reorder_params=B00FNITSWU,112-9229458-6451406


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

We had a Piddle Place for a year and I liked it. We only stopped using it when we got our Sheltie because I didn't want her to use it and in our old apartment we didn't have enough space for Ellie's crate and Daisy's piddle place. I would wash the turf with bleach on gentle in the washer and air dry it and use dawn dish soap and then bleach to clean the piddle place. I cleaned it every 2 weeks with just Daisy using it and it never got smelly. You can also have the enzymes on autoship which helps and I think makes it a bit cheaper.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Steph_L said:


> We had a Piddle Place for a year and I liked it. We only stopped using it when we got our Sheltie because I didn't want her to use it and in our old apartment we didn't have enough space for Ellie's crate and Daisy's piddle place. I would wash the turf with bleach on gentle in the washer and air dry it and use dawn dish soap and then bleach to clean the piddle place. I cleaned it every 2 weeks with just Daisy using it and it never got smelly. You can also have the enzymes on autoship which helps and I think makes it a bit cheaper.


Thanks Steph...good to know. I didn't realize the turf could be washed in the washer.
It's something I will have to consider. I just ordered two different types of pads. If our puddling issue isn't solved, I will buy the piddle place.


----------



## LittleOlivia (Jan 8, 2017)

I use this tray:
https://www.amazon.com/Richell-Trax...8&qid=1500245069&sr=1-2&keywords=richell+tray

and these pad that fit perfectly:
https://www.amazon.com/All-Absorb-C...rd_wg=wVR7s&psc=1&refRID=PQRBBQP4K7W00A5D6HB8


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

LittleOlivia said:


> I use this tray:
> https://www.amazon.com/Richell-Trax...8&qid=1500245069&sr=1-2&keywords=richell+tray
> 
> and these pad that fit perfectly:
> https://www.amazon.com/All-Absorb-C...rd_wg=wVR7s&psc=1&refRID=PQRBBQP4K7W00A5D6HB8


Is that like a grate where the pee flows through the holes? I use a tray now but it does get saturated from the pads puddling vs. absorb. If I'm not careful when I take the pad off, the urine spills on to the floor.
The pads I've been using puddle which is how the tracking begins but really like the grate idea...if that's what it does and for a lot less than the piddle pad.


----------



## Steph_L (Jul 20, 2015)

I don't think you're supposed to but I did and the turf lasted me a whole year with no problems. You can also buy replacements. Not sure what the company suggests but at the one year mark it was probably close to needing a new turf.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne we use the Costco ones, their larger and seem to hold more pee. Maddie is one who goes on the edge:w00t:., Since we have moved we put her thru the doggy door, but she's to scared to use it:blink: so we carry her down the three stairs to our back yard. Were trying to teach her to pee on command, and also to enjoy our fenced back yard. Not sure she will ever enjoy even being outsideB)


Do you have them on a holder? It helps Polly move a little further to center and away from the edge.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I have always used the Publix brand for Emma but since moving to CA, I no longer have access to those so I recently started using these charcoal ones from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Top-Dog-Trai...500335900&sr=8-1&keywords=charcoal+puppy+pads 

So far so good - Emma actually prefers these. I noticed she'll usually pick these over the Publix ones if I have both down. I like that they're dark so you don't really see the pee on them and they don't smell as bad either.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Polly's mom said:


> Do you have them on a holder? It helps Polly move a little further to center and away from the edge.


I do have them in a tray. It's not that she pees on the side, the pad doesn't absorb quick enough so she literally standing in a puddle of pee. Her feet are soaked 
These are like the only ones the dog stores sell around here.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Bailey&Me said:


> I have always used the Publix brand for Emma but since moving to CA, I no longer have access to those so I recently started using these charcoal ones from Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Top-Dog-Trai...500335900&sr=8-1&keywords=charcoal+puppy+pads
> 
> So far so good - Emma actually prefers these. I noticed she'll usually pick these over the Publix ones if I have both down. I like that they're dark so you don't really see the pee on them and they don't smell as bad either.


Omg...I'm such a sucker for good marketing. Love the picture where they are pouring water on the pad!
So then...do they absorb and not puddle?
I just ordered two types but I'd be willing to try a third :thumbsup:


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

maddysmom said:


> I do have them in a tray. It's not that she pees on the side, the pad doesn't absorb quick enough so she literally standing in a puddle of pee. Her feet are soaked
> These are like the only ones the dog stores sell around here.


Polly hates to get her feet wet! Order from chewy.com


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I used Gridlock brand pee pads for years. They're expensive, but they're very thick and very absorbent. You can get them on amazon. 

I've also gotten pee pads from ValuePetSupplies.com: Bully Sticks, Puppy Pads, Dental Chews & More!. They have different kinds... the pink value pads always worked okay for us, but I think they have thicker, more absorbent varieties. 

I just switched to the Costco brand recently because they're cheaper and I can get them easily. :thumbsup:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

I use PET ALL STAR XXL OR XL SIZE[/COLOR]. I get them from Walmart and they are not to expensive. 2 of my dogs saturate the pads and seem to pee on every single pad I put out. I think they do it on purpose.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I recently tried the Chewy.com ones and I'm not that thrilled. I found the best ones were the Dr. Foster and Smith pads. The are much thicker and more absorbent more quickly. They used to be all white which I liked a lot but now their border is a green color and that's why I changed to Chewy's. But there's not comparison with absorbency.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

After Piddle Place, no more wet feet for Georgie! She goes outside most of the time, but if I miss her que to go out, at least she goes for the Piddle Place. Drains quickly and no wet feet! 

I use it when we RV as well, since so many places aren't conducive to keeping her clean. I just put it on the ground in the xpen and rinse when we leave our RV site. 

You could even just buy one or 2 of the replacement pads and put them on an absorbent potty pad if you don't want to mess with the enzyme treatments.


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Joanne let me know please which ones work best for you since you are trying out a couple of brands! I might try those charcoal ones. B)


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

After Piddle Place, no more wet feet for Georgie! She goes outside most of the time, but if I miss her que to go out, at least she goes for the Piddle Place. Drains quickly and no wet feet! 

I use it when we RV as well, since so many places aren't conducive to keeping her clean. I just put it on the ground in the xpen and rinse when we leave our RV site. 

You could even just buy one or 2 of the replacement pads and put them on an absorbent potty pad if you don't want to mess with the enzyme treatments.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I just emailed my dog boutique to see what brand I was using. I'm curious if anyone uses these or is it just my malt who thinks she's a Great Dane that makes a swimming pool out of her pad. 
They are the Cadet hands off pads.

Denise...I will definitely let you know what works better.

Lydia...that's a really great idea! I wonder if I put the grass on the tray if it will absorb my puddling problem. Thank you...I really like that.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Debbie, Becky, Sue and Marcia...thank you. I'm keeping notes for future reference. I appreciate all suggestions.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Joanne let me know please which ones work best for you since you are trying out a couple of brands! I might try those charcoal ones. B)


Not a huge difference in the puddling, Denise. I think it's my dog. She pees like a camel and fast and furious. She thinks she's in a race or something.
I ordered the piddle pad through my dog store today...no choice but too


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

lydiatug said:


> After Piddle Place, no more wet feet for Georgie! She goes outside most of the time, but if I miss her que to go out, at least she goes for the Piddle Place. Drains quickly and no wet feet!
> 
> I use it when we RV as well, since so many places aren't conducive to keeping her clean. I just put it on the ground in the xpen and rinse when we leave our RV site.
> 
> You could even just buy one or 2 of the replacement pads and put them on an absorbent potty pad if you don't want to mess with the enzyme treatments.


That's a great idea Lydia! Joanne, you can order them on Amazon Smile!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

maddysmom said:


> Not a huge difference in the puddling, Denise. I think it's my dog. She pees like a camel and fast and furious. She thinks she's in a race or something.
> I ordered the piddle pad through my dog store today...no choice but too


Thank you Joanne for letting me know. I sure hope the piddle pad works for her! I ordered the charcoal pads and one of the other suggested pads here but have not tried them yet. I have no real problem with the hartz brand I use now, with the exception of her first morning potty that puddles sometimes. It would be great if I find one that absorbs and prevents that!


----------

